# Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

_"Gestern standen wir noch am Abgrund,
heute sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter"_.
Dieser alte Spruch passt hervorragend zum Katastrophen-Landesverband Baden-Würtemberg.

Denn anders kann man das Geschwafel auf der Homepage zur Tagung in Geisingen nicht deuten.
https://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorised/1329-verbandsarbeit-konkret-erfolgreiche-klausurtagung

Mit starken Worten wird Gehaltvolles angekündigt;
„_Wer ein fernes Ziel erreichen will, muss viele kleine Schritte machen._“
aber es wird weder das ferne Ziel benannt, 
noch irgendwelche Schrittchen.

Oder soll etwa die Wanderung über einem Lehrpfad an einem Donaualtarm angelpolitische Schritte darstellen?
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/sc...erg-tagen-in-Kirchen-Hausen;art372518,9680223

Die "strategische Ausrichtung" des Landesverbandes sollte der Schwerpunkt dieser Tagung gewesen sein, doch es kommt dann so gar nichts strategisches, sondern nur das übliche Blabla, wie toll man denn sei.

Dass dem Nachtangelverbots-Verband reihenweise Vereine davon gelaufen sind, 
der finanziell sowieso schon kränkelndem Landesverband Klagen gegen Vereine und Einnahmen verliert, 
https://www.facebook.com/WurttembergischerAnglervereinEv/posts/1596936650355448
davon natürlich kein Wort.

Dafür waren aber Monsanto-Christel samt Seggelke & Lindner dabei.
Ich bezweifel, dass sie zu dem gesetztem Thema, "Wie geht Bundesverband?", etwas beitragen konnten. 
Wie denn auch?
Denn dass sie davon keine Ahnung haben, wurde hier ausreichend bewiesen.


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

War wer von den Boardies anwesend und mag berichten?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mit starken Worten wird Gehaltvolles angekündigt;
> „_Wer ein fernes Ziel erreichen will, muss viele kleine Schritte machen._“
> aber es wird weder das ferne Ziel benannt,
> noch irgendwelche Schrittchen.




Ich halte dann auch mehr von dem Sprichwort in der originalen Variante von Laotse:

_"Eine Reise von tausend Meilen beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt."_

Warum? Weil das Sprichwort beinhaltet, dass man mit den ersten Schritt den Aufbruch in eine neue Welt beginnt. Aber eben diesen ersten Schritt muss man auch machen. Was die Verbände machen ist Stillstand in verschiedenen Farben!


----------



## Puz (6. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

hier sind unsere "Helden" zu sehen:
https://www.facebook.com/arnulf.eyb/photos/pcb.793782644165942/793782524165954/?type=3&theater


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

https://www.facebook.com/arnulf.eyb/...type=3&theater

Na immerhin gabs wohl ein Fläschchen Wein, dass alle stolz in die Kamera halten!
Da kann man sehen, wo die Prioritäten liegen?
Ob es reicht, zum Totsaufen des Verbands, wage ich zu bezweifeln?

Jürgen


----------



## Ørret (6. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Ich wette mindestens die Hälfte von den Gesichtern hat letztes Jahr keine Angel in der Hand gehabt....und mindestens eine muss erstmal noch die Fischerprüfung ablegen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Der LFVBW ladet zur Jahreshauptversammlung ein. Dazu einige Zahlen aus 2017.
Gesamthaushalt ca. 2 000 000 €.
Davon  ca. 70000 Mitgliedsbeiträge a 13,00€  = 910 000€. Davon direkt an den DAFV  ca. 210 000€.
Einnahmen aus den Schulungen zur Fischereischeinprüfung  ca. 400 000€
Kosten oder Leistung dafür  - nicht zu erkennen.
Prüfungsgebühren für die Fischereischeinprüfung ca. 5900 x 35,00€ = 200 000.
Alles zusammen ca. 1,550 Mio.
Der Rest kommt aus Fischereiabgabe und Zuschüssen(Z.B. Fischmobil und Lachszucht.)
Der Verband hat 10 000 Mitglieder verloren die dieses Jahtr keinen Beitrag mehr leisten.   -130 000€
Der Verband verliert ab 2020 das Kursmonopol und kein Verein wird so doof sein dann noch an den Verband zu bezahlen der damit ca. 400 000 € Einnahmen verliert. Es werden weitere Vereine austreten (geschätzt 10 000 Mitglieder) die nur wegen den Kursen im Verband sind.
Die Einnahmen aus den Prüfungen müssen so sein, dass der Verband daran nichts verdient, sind als neutral im Haushalt zu betrachten. 
Also verliert der LFVB  bis   2020 ca.  600 000€ Einnahmen aus ca. 1,1 Mio. Wenn dafür keine Gegenfinanzierung stattfinden kann  gehen da schnell die Lichter aus.
Wir arbeiten auch daran, alle Zuschüsse aus der Fischereiabgabe zu prüfen und streitig zu machen. Der Landesrechnungshof wurde bereits eingeschaltet und hat die Vergabe der Mittel  angemahnt. Der LFVBW hat momentan ca. 12 Hauptamliche Mitarbeiter. Wir setzen die Personalkosten dafür niedrig an aber es bleiben mindestens  600 000 €. Dazu kommt die Miete der Geschäftsstelle in guter Citylage in Stuttgart.  Da steht die Insolvenz 2020 lauernd vor der Tür.
Da stellt sich auch die Frage, wann muss der LFVBW eine drohende Insolvenz den Mitgliedern melden?


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

|good:
Danke für die Details!


----------



## Puz (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

@ Willmalwassagen - DANKE!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Mal ein wirklich erfreuliches Gegenbeispiel, das zeigt, wie es geht: Gestern fand die Jahreshauptversammlung des Fischereiverbands Mittelfranken statt. Ganz klare Statements und belegbare Handlungen zur Unterstützung von Anglern und Fischern!

Auf Druck des Verbands wurden 1500 Kormorane geschossen, es gab massive Unterstützung seitens des Verbands zur Abschussfreigabe für "Problembiber". Und zum Thema Fischotter wird enormer Druck bzgl. Abschussfreigaben bei Behörden und Regierungsinstitutionen aufgebaut.

Da gab es dann von Rednern auch ganz klare Worte: Grüne und SPD stimmten gegen Bestandsregulierungen. Leute, überlegt euch, wo ihr eure Kreuze bei der Landtagswahl setzt.

Und auch andere klare Positionen: O-Ton: "Wir sprechen nicht von vergrämen, sondern von töten. Wir sollten Dinge so ausdrücken, wie sie sind."

Im Ergebnis steht der Verband hinsichtlich seiner Mitgliederzahlen hervorragend da.

Das Nachtangelverbot wurde in vielen Verbandsgewässern abgeschafft. Wo dies nicht möglich war (Fränkisches Seenland) wurden klar Ross und Reiter genannt, die hierfür verantwortlich sind.

So geht zielführende Verbandsarbeit. #6

Bzgl. des Themas Kormoran hier übrigens mal eine krasse Zahl, die das Problem veranschaulicht: Im sog. Kleinen Dutzendteich (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutzendteich) hatte der Verband 2700 Karpfen K2 zu Zuchtzwecken besetzt. Abgefischt wurden nach 1 Jahr  _*14*_. Unglaublich #d


----------



## Puz (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da gab es dann von Rednern auch ganz klare Worte: Grüne und SPD stimmten gegen Bestandsregulierungen. Leute, überlegt euch, wo ihr eure Kreuze bei der Landtagswahl setz.
> 
> Ja und? Das Männchen vom LFV BW ist in der CDU...und hält es nicht mal für nötig, seine Tätigkeit für den Verband anzugeben....#q
> 
> ...



An der Partei würde ich es also nicht festmachen, denn da wären dann wohl die Linke (Jan Korte) die vernünftigste Wahl:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



Puz schrieb:


> An der Partei würde ich es also nicht festmachen, denn da wären dann wohl die Linke (Jan Korte) die vernünftigste Wahl:m



Jagt diesen Typen vom Hof.


----------



## Puz (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Wenn jetzt? Den angelnden und vernünftigen Jan
oder unseren adligen Internatsschüler (erfolgreich die Realschule abgeschlossen) Verbandsvorsitzenden?

hehe^^


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Hallo,

die Angler in BW sind wirklich nicht zu beneiden, weder um ihre Regierung noch um ihren Verband.

@Naturliebhaber

In Bayern glaube ich zumindest auf Verbandsseite einige Schritte in die richtige Richtung zu erkennen, seit sich da personell was getan hat.

Mit der alten Führungsebene sah es da ganz anders aus, besonders auch in MFr.

Politisch droht in Bayern natürlich im Herbst der "falsche Koalitionspartner" .

Ich wünsche sowohl den Bayern, als auch den BWlern, dass sie vom schlimmsten Unheil verschont bleiben.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



Puz schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt? Den angelnden und vernünftigen Jan
> oder unseren adligen Internatsschüler (*erfolgreich die Realschule abgeschlossen*) Verbandsvorsitzenden?
> 
> hehe^^



Also ich finde einen Realschulabschluss durchaus ehrenwert und das sehen auch jede Menge Ausbildungsbetriebe ebenso.

Dass  von Eyb auch ein  Jurastudium abgeschlossenen hat, Fachanwalt für Arbeitsrecht ist und in der Bundeswehr den Rang eines Oberstleutnants der Reserve bekleidet, sollte man in diesem Kontext aber vielleicht nicht unerwähnt lassen.

Das macht ihn aber natürlich nicht automatisch zu einem guten Verbandspräsidenten. Was er auf diesem Posten leistet, müssen die Angler aus BW beurteilen. 

Aus der Ferne kann ich da jetzt erstmal nichts positives erkennen.


----------



## Puz (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

nun ja, wer ein Internat auf einem Schloß benötigt, um dann erfolgreich die Realschule zu beenden, bei knapp 900€/Monat...
Denn Rang gabs sicher wegen 2jähriger Verpflichtung und zu Studium etc.pp. bleibt nur zu sagen, dass so ziemlich fast jede Partei/Organisation/Gewerkschaft ihre eigene Hochschule unterhält, wo es dann am Ende tolle Doktortitel (zBsp) gibt^^...
Hier etwas zum lesen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_deutscher_Dissertationen_mit_Plagiaten

Und ansonsten gilt in einer Leistungsgesellschaft eigentl. nur die Leistung! Und genau da wird nicht fair bewertet...
Wenn ich mir da zBsp. die schulische Laufbahn von sog. Gastarbeiterkindern (beide Elternteile voll Berufstätig mit 6Tage Woche und zeitweise Doppelschichten) anschaue...von der ungerechtfertigten Vermutung in der Grundschule, ob es auf die Sonderschule muß (Idiotentest), anschl. (obwohl die Noten für die Realschule gereicht hätten) in die Hauptschule geschickt worden, diese mit 1,2 abgeschlossen,  dann Wirtschaftsschule, anschl. Ausbildung in einem chem.techn. Beruf, FH-Reife, arbeiten um anschl. das Abitur zu machen... 

Wenn angebl. die Leistung zählt^^...

Noch krasser sind viele Kinder der einstigen Zigarettenverkäufer - heute sind ihre Kinder dabei, fast alle ihr Studium mit Auszeichnung zu beenden...


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Aus der Ferne kann ich da jetzt erstmal nichts positives erkennen.


Aus der Nähe können es viel auch nicht. :q

Das ist das Problem, wenn man meint, einen aus der Politik zum Präsi zu machen (siehe auch DAFV), wegen der doch "guten Kontakte".
Dass diese nur den Grüßonkel machen & sich selbst darstellen wollen, Leistungstechnisch nix drauf haben und in Interessenkonflikten gefangen sind, zeigt dass diese Entscheidung doch verdammt schnell zum Bummerang wird.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



> Noch krasser sind viele Kinder der einstigen Zigarettenverkäufer - heute sind ihre Kinder dabei, fast alle ihr Studium mit Auszeichnung zu beenden..



Wohl war, ohne die vietnamesischstämmigen Schüler sähen die PISA-Ergebnisse in Sachsen z.B. schon deutlich schlechter aus.



> Denn Rang gabs sicher wegen 2jähriger Verpflichtung und zu Studium etc.pp. bleibt nur zu sagen, dass so ziemlich fast jede Partei/Organisation/Gewerkschaft ihre eigene Hochschule unterhält, wo es dann am Ende tolle Doktortitel (zBsp) gibt



Ich würde mich da lieber erst mal genauer über die Laufbahnen bei der Bundeswehr und das Studium an der FH Nürnberg und Frankfurt  informieren. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man in Heidelberg das Jurastudium geschenkt bekommt.

Für die Begabtenförderung der Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung braucht man neben dem Parteibuch evtl. auch noch überdurchschnittliche Noten.

Mag schon sein, dass es Kinder aus bessersituierten Elternhäusern im Bildungswesen leichter haben, aber hinterhergeschmissen kriegt man Fachabi und Staatsexamen deswegen wohl auch nicht.

Ist aber auch egal welche Ausbildung ein Präsident hat, wenn er keine entsprechende Erfolge vorweisen kann sollte er m.E. nicht anders behandelt werden als ein erfolgloser Bundesligatrainer.


----------



## Puz (14. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Hallo Falke,
richtig - über die BW weiß ich nix. Und richtig, ist auch völlig egal. Wollte nur aufzeigen, wie so mancheR so einen Posten bekommt...ohne sich wirklich dafür "strecken" zu müssen bzw. kaum später etwas dafür leisten muss.
Aber mal salopp gefragt - würdest du dich von ihm vor Gericht vertreten lassen? 
lg


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



> Hallo Falke



ich denke du meinst mich, auch wenn mein nicknam "Fischadler" bedeutet.



> würdest du dich von ihm vor Gericht vertreten lassen?



Ich würde mich vor Gericht nur von jemand vertreten lassen, dessen fachlicher Qualifikation und persönlicher Integrität ich vertraue. 

Da ich den Herrn nicht näher kenne und auch keine Referenzen über ihn habe, also nicht.

Kann aber  durchaus sein, dass er als Anwalt nen besseren Job macht oder auch nicht.

Dass es beim Postengeschacher nicht unbedingt auf Qualifikation und Integrität ankommt glaube ich gerne. 

Aber die juristischen Staatsexamen werden zentral für jedes Bundesland von der zuständigen Prüfungsbehörde abgenommen. 
Da wird also nichts geschenkt.

Ob der Präsident nun Akademiker oder Handwerker ist, sollte trotzdem egal sein. Auf seine Arbeit und seine Leistung kommt es an. Und da bestehen ja in BW anscheinend so einige Zweifel.


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Mod: 
_Wir wurden aufgefordert, diesen Post zu löschen, da er angeblich Falschaussagen enthält. Hierzu sind wir aus rechtlichen Gründen verpflichtet. Wir bitten um Euer Verstädnis.



_


----------



## kati48268 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Ich finde, die Qualifikation für ein Amt im LFV BaWü könnte kaum besser sein, der passt doch wie die Faust aufs Auge zu dem Verband! :q


----------



## MarkusZ (17. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da die Zitate aus einem editierten Beitrag stammen. Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis_.


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Der Thread wird *vorübergehend *geschlossen, da derzeit rechtliche Fragen geprüft werden. Sobald das geklärt ist, wird der Thread wieder geöffnet. Danke für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Wieder geöffnet ... Bitte achtet insbesondere bei Behauptungen über Personen kleinlichst darauf, dass Eure Aussagen zu belegen sind. Wir als Betreiber sind nicht in der Lage, jede Behauptung rechtssicher zu prüfen und sind daher verpflichtet, im Zweifelsfall auf Antrag der Betroffenen zu löschen. Dies ergibt sich auch aus unseren Forenregeln (vgl. §5.1).


----------



## Leech (18. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wieder geöffnet ... Bitte achtet insbesondere bei Behauptungen über Personen kleinlichst darauf, dass Eure Aussagen zu belegen sind. Wir als Betreiber sind nicht in der Lage, jede Behauptung zu rechtssicher zu prüfen und sind daher verpflichtet, im Zweifelsfall auf Antrag der Betroffenen zu löschen. Dies ergibt sich auch unseren Forenregeln (vgl. §5.1).



Immerhin wissen wir nun, dass angesprochene Personen hier mitlesen.


----------



## gründler (18. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



Leech schrieb:


> Immerhin wissen wir nun, dass angesprochene Personen hier mitlesen.



Fast alle lesen hier mit,sogar Fr.Dr.oder wie sagt man.....von Nord bis Süd von Ost nach West.

#h


----------



## Leech (18. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



gründler schrieb:


> Fast alle lesen hier mit,sogar Fr.Dr.oder wie sagt man.....von Nord bis Süd von Ost nach West.
> 
> #h



Bringt mich dennoch zum lächeln. :m


----------



## kati48268 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

So ist es. Und die paar Männekes, die steif behaupten, sie gucken hier gar nicht rein, lassen mitlesen und sich berichten. 
Im Übrigen: "willmalwassagen" ist ja auch nicht irgendwer, der einfach mal so was raus haut, sondern er weiß wovon er redet, da er mitten im Geschehen steckt.


----------



## Ganerc (18. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*



gründler schrieb:


> Fast alle lesen hier mit,sogar Fr.Dr.oder wie sagt man.....von Nord bis Süd von Ost nach West.
> 
> #h


Natürlich lesen alle mit, sonst reist der letzte dünne Faden zur Realität auch noch ab.


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. April 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Hab mich getäuscht, der war nie in Schwäbisch Hall sondern im Hohenlohekreis für Umwelt- und Baurecht zuständig.  Mea culpa Herr Kehle.
Übrigens, mit die größten Schäden an der Jagst sind im Hohenlohekreis und die Organistaion war überall ziemlich bescheiden. Wir sind auch Fischereirechtsbesitzer an der Jagst. Glücklicherweise unterhalb der geschädigten Strecke.
Ich habe versucht mit technischem Gerät zu helfen(EGeräte, Netze, Transpportbehälter Sauerstoffversorgung). Wie ich bei der Einsatzleitung ankam wusste niemand wo die Fischer zu finden sind und niemand kannte einen Namen oder eine Telefonnummer. Ich bin eine große Strecke der Jagst abgefahren und konnte niemand finden. Ich habe beim Mnisterium angerufen und Druck gemacht dass  die alle Experten der Fischereiforschung  heranschaffen, Nachmittags dann die Auskunft aus dem Ministerium, die an der Jagst brauchen niemand. Am Tag zuvor hat der Koordinator vom Fischereiverband bei mir um Hilfe angerufen und ist nervlich am Ende gewesen. 
Auch die Abfischaktionen waren eher chaotisch denn organisiert.
Mir wurde  dann vorgeworfen überhaupt nicht vor Ortgewesen zu sein. Ich habe vorsichtshalber meinen PKM mit Anhänger und Geräten vor der Einsatzzentrale fotografiert.

Sorry dass ich so weit aushole, aber ich denke ich kann damit ganz gut belegen dass ich weiß wovon ich schreibe.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Die FDP in BaWü hat vorgestern einen Antrag auf Abschaffung des Verbandsklagerechtes für Tier'schützer' gestellt.Und wer stimmt (auch) dagegen???
-nicht etwa Enthaltung, nein "dagegen"-
*BaWü-LV-Präsi von Eyb (CDU-Mitglied im Landtag).*
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...nicht-verkomplizieren-sondern-abschaffen.html


----------



## Ørret (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*

Ohne Worte.....das da noch keiner den Rücktritt gefordert hat#q


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2019)




----------



## saza (25. Januar 2019)

Ørret schrieb:


> *AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*
> 
> Ohne Worte.....das da noch keiner den Rücktritt gefordert hat#q



Hat er selbst gemacht. Das ist auf der Hompage vom Ba-Wü zu finden.

„Arnulf Freiherr von Eyb hat am 23. Januar 2019 sein Amt als Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg e.V. aufgegeben.“

Weder eine Erklärung noch andere Details. Mal wieder so Typisch für alle im DAFV vertretenen Verbände.
Habe grad noch mal geschaut, der Laden der Präsine hat dazu mal lieber keine Meldung gemacht. Kann aber auch sein, die ballern sich die Hucke auf der „Grünen Woche“ zu.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Januar 2019)

Wohl nicht der Einzige, der beim LFV sein Amt nicht mehr einnimmt.


----------



## saza (25. Januar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wohl nicht der Einzige, der beim LFV sein Amt nicht mehr einnimmt.


Nee, das wohl nicht. Nur die Hintergründe sind natürlich spannend.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Januar 2019)

Dass noch keine Klarstellung seitens des Verbands kam, ist gegenüber den Mitgliedern ziemlich schwach. Die Hintergründe interessieren mich auch, aber wenn es (wieder) daraus raus läuft, dass einige ihre persönlichen Abneigungen und Halbwahrheiten über die Sache austragen wollen, kann ich drauf verzichten. So wichtig sind sie dann doch nicht. 
Vielleicht hat ja der hier ab und zu mitlesende ehemalige Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etwas Sinnvolles zu sagen.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo Kati,
Bitte klärt mich mal auf.
Ist Fischschutz (Renaturierung, Schaffung von Laichgebieten, Besatz, Wiederansiedlung usw.) Tierschutz oder nicht.
Oder meint hier jemand Tierrechtsorganisationen? 
Könnte das der Grund sein?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Januar 2019)

Warum gehen eigentlich nicht, die hier schimpfen, in die Verbandspolitik und ändern etwas? Ist die Arbeit auch ein Ehrenamt.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Kati,
> Bitte klärt mich mal auf.
> Ist Fischschutz (Renaturierung, Schaffung von Laichgebieten, Besatz, Wiederansiedlung usw.) Tierschutz oder nicht.
> Oder meint hier jemand Tierrechtsorganisationen?
> Könnte das der Grund sein?


Grund für was?
Ich versteh die Frage nicht.


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Warum gehen eigentlich nicht, die hier schimpfen, in die Verbandspolitik und ändern etwas? Ist die Arbeit auch ein Ehrenamt.


Der uralte Vorwurf von Verbandlern und ihren Jubelpersern hat mittlerweise sooooo einen Bart. 
"Wer nicht selber ehrenamtlich tätig ist, hat die Fresse zu halten.
Und es zählt natürlich nur Vereins-/Verbandsarbeit, nicht Vorlesen im Altersheim."

Ja, sie haben ja so recht.
Deswegen geben z.B. grad auch alle Journalisten ihren Job auf, man darf nichts Kritisches mehr über Politik schreiben/senden, ansonsten muss man selber kandidieren.
Und alle Infosendungen, Talkshows, etc. dazu dürfen nur noch von Abnickern geschaut werden,
man darf sich nur noch für Politik interessieren wenn man zustimmt, nicht wenn man kritisch ist.

Wie schön wäre die Funktionärswelt, wenn doch alle die Fresse halten würden!


----------



## smithie (27. Januar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Warum gehen eigentlich nicht, die hier schimpfen, in die Verbandspolitik und ändern etwas? Ist die Arbeit auch ein Ehrenamt.


Woher willst du wissen, dass die hier Kritisierenden das nicht schon gemacht haben, was du forderst?
Aber darum geht’s ja mal wieder gar nicht: wer nicht im bestehenden System brav mitspielt soll gefälligst die Fresse halten, um Kati zu zitieren. 

Um dem „Bart“ gerecht zu werden: es ist in den bestehenden Verbands Strukturen quasi unmöglich etwas zu ändern. 

Aber auch das weißt du selbst am besten...Wenn du überhaupt aktiv bist??


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Januar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Warum gehen eigentlich nicht, die hier schimpfen, in die Verbandspolitik und ändern etwas?



Die Kritik, dass der Verband seine Mitglieder nicht informiert, finde ich angemessen. Das ist kein Zeichen von funktionierender ÖA. Damit will ich aber gar nicht unterstellen, dass die Leute vom LFVBW inkompetent seien. Die Verbandsarbeit in BW ist häufig undankbar, da manche Leute grundsätzlich alles vom LFV ablehnen, innerhalb des Personals und den regionalen Verbänden die ein oder andere persönliche Fehde ausgetragen wird und die Honorare der bezahlten Mitarbeiter ein Streitthema sind. Das sind sicher noch nicht alle Gründe, warum der LFVBW häufig nicht das bringt, was möglich wäre.
Sich dort aus Überzeugung fürs Angeln hinein zu wagen ist auf jeden Fall keine Sache, der jeder gewachsen ist und auch nichts für mich. Trotzdem lasse ich mir begründbare und sachliche Kritik nicht verbieten.


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo Kathi,


kati48268 schrieb:


> *AW: Klausurtagung LFV BaWü - der Irrsinn geht weiter*
> 
> Die FDP in BaWü hat vorgestern einen Antrag auf Abschaffung des Verbandsklagerechtes für Tier'schützer' gestellt.Und wer stimmt (auch) dagegen???
> -nicht etwa Enthaltung, nein "dagegen"-
> ...



Die Kritik an diesem Abstimmungsverhalten hab ich gemeint. - Entschuldige, war etwas zusammenhangslos von mir.
Ich bin nicht aus BW und nur Mitlesser und versuche das nachzuvollziehen.

Falls mich das andere auch meint, ich komm grad von einer VS Sitzung.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Kathi,
> Die Kritik an diesem Abstimmungsverhalten hab ich gemeint. - Entschuldige, war etwas zusammenhangslos von mir.


Ach so, das ist ja schon ein paar Tage älter.
BaWü ist eines der Bundesländer, in denen es ein Verbandsklagerecht Tierschutz gibt.
https://mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...ierschutz/mitwirkungs-und-verbandsklagerecht/
P€ta hat auch versucht sich dafür anerkennen zu lassen, ist aber gescheitert; nicht wegen der inhaltlichen Ausrichtung, sondern wegen ihrer Struktur.
Von den 3 in BaWü anerkannten Verbänden kann aber einer klar als Tierrechts-Vertreter definiert werden.
https://mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/f...iste_der_anerkannten_Tierschutzvereine_01.pdf
Die FDP wollte dieses Klagerecht ganz kippen _(wie aktuell in NRW geschehen)_, die Grünen haben das natürlich abgelehnt & die CDU als kleiner Koalitionspartner ist mitgezogen (obwohl sie inhaltlich für etwas anderes steht). 
Von Eyb hat brav mitgestimmt - ich überlasse es dir zu beurteilen, ob er als Präsi des LFVs nicht hätte anders handeln sollen, sich z.B. wnigstens enthalten und so ein Zeichen setzen.

Aber er hatte wohl sowieso nie großes nteresse, wollte sich vermutlich nur seine politische Vita mit einem Grüßonkel-Ehrenamt in einem Naturschutzverband verschönern _(kommt einem bekannt vor, ne?)_.
Was den Verband geritten hat, sich so jemanden einzufangen, bleibt deren großes Geheimnis.

Nun ist von Eyb Geschichte.
Und das ist für Angler in BaWü sicher gut so!
Was will man mit einem Präsidenten, der sich stets der Koalitionsdisziplin verpflichtet fühlt,
nie aber die Interessen seines Verbandes vertritt.
Er hat ja sogar gegen die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots gestimmt
und auch gegen Erleichterungen für das Kinderangeln.

Der schlechteste Landesverband Deutschlands
ist den _zweit_schlechtesten Präsidenten Deutschlands los,
automatisch besser wird dadurch aber auch nix.
Man darf sehr gespannt sein, was bei dem grossen (Rücken-)Messerstechen noch passiert.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Januar 2019)

Zumindest bis jetzt ist Sosat der Geschäftsführer, ob das so bestehen bleibt, sei mal dahingestellt. Abgesehen von der Lachszucht sagt er mir nichts.


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. Januar 2019)

Von Eyb geht.  Dafür wird Sosat wieder aktiviert. Suspendierung aufgehoben. Von Eyb wollte nicht mehr mit Sosat zusammenarbeiten. Schon stark, Geschäftsführer bleibt. Präsident geht. Schramm ( Erzfeind Sosats) bleibt gekündigt. Wann macht dieser Verband was sinnvolles für die Angler?


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo Kathi, 
Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. Februar 2019)

Anscheinend wollen da auch noch weitere Vorstandsmitglieder ihr Amt aufgeben. Ich habe den Namen Kehle gehört.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Februar 2019)

https://www.lfvbw.de/verband/vorstand/4-christo-kehle
Sieht schwer danach aus.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Februar 2019)

> Im Spätherbst 2018 erreichten unsere Verbandsführung brisante anonyme Behauptungen mit Vorwürfen, bezogen auf den hauptamtlichen Bereich unseres Verbandes. Das geschäftsführende Präsidium sah sich daraufhin auch aufgrund sehr enger arbeitsrechtlicher Fristen  zu sofortigem Handeln gezwungen.
> 
> Deshalb wurde, wie schon veröffentlicht, unser Geschäftsführer Dr. Michael Schramm beurlaubt. Um weitere Informationen über die Herkunft der uns zugeleiteten Informationen zu erhalten, wurde dann auch unser Geschäftsführer Reinhart Sosat freigestellt.
> 
> ...


https://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorised/1423-mitgliederinformation


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2019)

Zitat 1: " Der Verband bedauert beide Rücktritte sehr und dankt beiden für ihr überaus hohes Engagement für die Sache der Fischerei in den letzten Jahren." 

Zitat 2: "Gleichzeitig haben wir auch für andere Themen, die uns am Herzen liegen, wie den* Jungenfischereischein ab 7 Jahren* und die *Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots*, geworben."

ohne Worte....   herrlich ^^ 

Danke für die Links, bestes Comedy Programm! 
Isch hald au grad Fasned (Fasnacht) im Ländle doher,  bassd scho.
  

Grüßle


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2019)

_♫"10 kleine Negerlein, die..." ♪_ 

Und wieder einer weniger!
Der Vizepräsident Nordbaden, Erhard Schröder,  ist "aus gesundheitlichen Gründen" zurückgetreten 
https://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorise...UE05hBVAYfZgYZ9QWg69XGJh4fsSopMHHxdgW2Z7Cy0_o


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Danke für die Links, bestes Comedy Programm!


Da ham'wer noch einen:
https://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/serv...yvETea0kTfCF8XjX0xaZtO6uLDS3a4Yek2qzZOMRHHWCI
_*"Tätä Tätä Tätäääää"*_




Die 2-Jahres-Frist ist übrigens rum.
Nur keiner mehr da, der noch Bilanz ziehen könnte ...oder je wollte.
Und -wie gemunkelt wird- auch gar keine Kohle mehr da,
um die närrische Party in Berlin weiter zu sponsern.

*Georg, von der nächsten JHV in BaWü hätt ich gern ein Video! *


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. März 2019)

Die Frist war schon im Nov. 18 rum.
wahrscheinlich erinnern sie sich nicht mehr an ihre Fristsetzung.


----------



## cycofish (7. März 2019)

Was auch immer den Verband so dezimiert hat, es muss ziemlich schwer wiegen, dass die Hälfte schon hingeschmissen hat.


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2019)

War da was?
https://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorised/1438-landesfischereitag-2019
Präsidium entlastet, neuen Präsi gewählt, alles wieder schön 
und buschige Blümchenwolken sind auch am Himmel,...
Da war doch gar nix.
Und weitermachen, wie immer.

So geht Aufarbeitung & Transparenz!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. April 2019)

Habe das aktuell auf Vereinsebene erlebt. Alle aktiven Angler meckern das ganze Jahr. Auf der Versammlung, überwiegend passive Ältere nehmen teil, werden alle Maßnahmen des Vorstandes mit 90 Prozent getragen. 
Von den Kritikern ist dann nichts mehr zu sehen.

So wird's auch auf Verbandsebene sein


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. April 2019)

Nur 90 % ?????? Aber hallo, was habt ihr denn für Querulanten im Verein ????
Bei uns gibt es nur Ergebnisse wie zu Zeiten von DDR-Staatsratswahlen, alles andere wäre auch Blasphemie !!!!
Wenn es mal jemand mit gesundem Menschenverstand in den Vorstand schafft, geht es maximal eine Wahlperiode gut...... frei nach dem Motto : 9 von 10 finden Mobbing lustig !!

tight lines 
Tom


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2019)

Du warst bei der Verbandssitzung?
Wenn ja, berichte doch mal


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. April 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> War da was?
> https://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorised/1438-landesfischereitag-2019
> Präsidium entlastet, neuen Präsi gewählt, alles wieder schön
> und buschige Blümchenwolken sind auch am Himmel,...
> ...



Hast Du etwa Anderes erwartet?
Also ehrlich gesagt, bei dieser jahrzehntelang antrainierten Vergesslichkeit konnte ich mir gar nichts Anderes vorstellen


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2020)

kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Und weitermachen, wie immer.





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hast Du etwa Anderes erwartet?


Ich hab gehofft, aber nicht wirklich was erwartet.
*Aber hab mich geirrt!*
Denn nun nimmt sich tatsächlich die Staatsanwaltschaft der Schmierenkomödie an.




__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				



Damit kämpft der katastrophalste Landesverband Deutschlands nun an so vielen Fronten gleichzeitig, dass
es tatsächlich spannend wird, ob da am Ende überhaupt noch was bleibt.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2020)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hab gehofft, aber nicht wirklich was erwartet.
> *Aber hab mich geirrt!*
> Denn nun nimmt sich tatsächlich die Staatsanwaltschaft der Schmierenkomödie an.
> 
> ...



Kannst Du kurz was dazu sagen oder gibt es da einen anderen Link zu?
Für Leute ohne Facebook-Account leider nicht zu lesen.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2020)

Keinen Link, gibt nur Informationen, die aber verifiziert sind.
Die Gesamtstory kannst du ja teilweise hier oder auch auf der HP des Verbandes (deren Darstellung) nachlesen;
Kurzversion: 
Anonyme Hinweise an den Verband, Dokumente tauchten auf, GF Schramm wurde freigestellt, er stellte Anzeige, die Dokumente sollen gefälscht gewesen sein, GF Sosat wurde ebenfalls freigestellt, dann wieder (bis heute) als GF eingesetzt, Schramm nicht, er wurde gefeuert, Präsi von Eyb trat zurück, Vize Kehle ebenso, Wahl wurde neuer Präsi,... und dann hat man eben lange gar nichts mehr dazu gehört.
Viele, auch ich, dachten, das war dann die ganze Story, mit allen offenen Fragen, die da so stehen blieben, Business as usual und fertig, aber nun gibt es tatsächlich aufgrund der Anzeige Schramms Ermittlungen und Zeugenvernehmungen.
Man darf sehr gespannt sein, was da jetzt bei rauskommt.


----------

